# I tried to figure it out myself...



## parkedcar (Dec 29, 2005)

I know there are TONS of posts asking Rhom, or Sanchezi. And i think i looked at every single one.
I tried guessing each before i looked at the answer, and i was usually wrong.
I know about the scutes, but i can't tell. So its up to you guys!
He was sold to my GF as a Black Piranha.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I cant see the tail well enough to give you a positive answer...but from what I can see it appears to be a sanchezi.


----------



## parkedcar (Dec 29, 2005)

What are you looking for on the tail?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I think its a sanchezi too, I think I can see tiny scutes. Very difficult though.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You can make out the belly scutes pretty well.
Looks like sanchezi

View attachment 92048


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

parkedcar said:


> What are you looking for on the tail?


a sanchezi has more of a v shaped tail and does not have a black band on the end..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi, ID complete. For more on the description and "checklist" visit www.opefe.com/sanchezi.html


----------

